# All Slavic languages: The forests/mountains up there burn worse ("Gore gore gore gore" in BCS)



## Gnoj

How would you say this in your language? What I know so far:

BCS: Gore gore gore gore
Macedonian: Горите горе горат полошо / Gorite gore gorat pološo
Bulgarian: Горите горе горят по-зле / Gorite gore gorjat po-zle (or is it по-лошо/po-lošo?)
English: The forests up there burn worse


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Lesy _(forests)_ nahoře hoří hůře/hůř.

Hory _(mountains)_ nahoře hoří hůře/hůř.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian...

forests: *Gozdovi zgoraj gorijo slabše.*

mountains: *Gore zgoraj gorijo slabše.*


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

*Lesy hore horia horšie. / Hory hore horia horšie.*

Depending on the context, "hora" may refer either to a forest or to a mountain in Slovak, "les" means just forest.


----------



## vianie

In Polish, it might be:

*Góry w górę/na górze  gorzą gorzej.*


----------



## marco_2

vianie said:


> In Polish, it might be:
> 
> *Góry w górę/na górze  gorzą gorzej.*



Actually Macedonian and Bulgarian *гора *means _forest, _so in Polish it would be:

*Lasy na / w górze płoną / palą się gorzej.

*We have an obsolete verb _gorzeć, _but its 3rd person plural is _gorzeją, _and we don't use it nowadays. There is also _goreć - goreją._


----------



## vianie

Thanks for the correction and specification, marco!



ilocas2 said:


> Czech: Lesy _(forests)_ nahoře hoří hůře/hůř.



As *hoří* is plural, I presume that in colloquial Czech they say *hořej*.


----------



## ilocas2

vianie said:


> As *hoří* is plural, I presume that in colloquial Czech they say *hořej*.



Yes, 3rd person plural of *hořet* is *hořej* in colloquial Czech.


----------



## Gnoj

Is *ř *in Czech and Slovak pronounced the same az *ž*? And what is the difference in pronunciation of *ů* and *ú*? Thanks.


----------



## Azori

Slovak doesn't have the letters *ř* and *ů *(nor the sounds they represent, of course).


----------



## Gnoj

Azori said:


> Slovak doesn't have the letters *ř* and *ů *(nor the sounds they represent, of course).


Oh, right, sorry.


----------



## ilocas2

In Czech Ř is not pronounced as Ž. Ú and Ů are pronounced the same - long U.


----------



## Azori

The Czech "ř" seems to be called "raised alveolar non-sonorant trill" in English. Here are some sound files from Wiki where you can hear its pronunciation. I think it does sound a bit like "ž". Many Slovaks (including me) have no idea how to pronounce it properly so the closest we can come up with is some funny combination of "r" and "ž".





ilocas2 said:


> Ú and Ů are pronounced the same - long U.


So there's no difference whatsoever between them? I thought there may be some difference, as is sometimes, for instance, in Slovak between "e" and "ä".


----------



## ilocas2

Azori said:


> So there's no difference whatsoever between them? I thought there may be some difference, as is sometimes, for instance, in Slovak between "e" and "ä".



The difference between them is only ortographic. They represent the same sound.


----------



## vianie

ilocas2 said:


> Yes, 3rd person plural of *hořet* is *hořej* in colloquial Czech.




For those who are interested, I add that the Moravian variant of *hořej* is *hořijou*.

In the Moravian Slovakia and Moravian Wallachia it may be even *hořijá*.


----------



## vianie

Gnoj said:


> How would you say this in your language? ...
> 
> BCS: Gore gore gore gore
> ...




   There aren't apparently any audios at disposal, nonetheless, I'd like to learn how exactly do BCS speakers say this.


----------



## Gnoj

vianie said:


> There aren't apparently any audios at disposal, nonetheless, I'd like to learn how exactly do BCS speakers say this.


Well, the stress is on the first syllable on every single "gore" word.  Probably the same way you would pronounce "Gore" in you own Slovak language.


----------



## Anicetus

Azori said:


> Depending on the context, "hora" may refer either to a forest or to a mountain in Slovak, "les" means just forest.



The same goes for BCS _gora_. Actually, it's used in the sense of "mountain" (one higher than _brdo_, but lower than _planina_) more often than in the sense of "forest" (which is usually _šuma_).



Gnoj said:


> Probably the same way you would pronounce "Gore" in you own Slovak language.



Not necessarily, the differences in tone and vowel length are rather audible in many dialects, including the one the standards are based on -- which is why pitch accent with vowel lengths is a part of the standards, even though people who don't have them in their native dialects won't usually use them when trying to speak standard.

I'd pronounce it as: _Gȍre gȍre gòrē gȍrē_ -- written with BCS accent diacritics, where  ̏ stands for a short and falling accent, ` for a short and rising accent and ¯ for a long unstressed vowel -- or /gôre gôre gǒre: gôre:/ in IPA. A syllable with a falling accent has both the stress and the highest pitch in the accentual unit, while a rising accent means that the syllable after the stressed one has the highest pitch.
I think the first _gore_, nominative plural of _gòra_ can also be _gòre_ /gǒre/ -- with a rising accent, just like it always is in the singular, so all the four _gore_ are pronounced differently in that case. There's a number of bisyllabic feminine nouns with a rising accent in nominative singular which becomes falling in the plural (like _nòga_ - _nȍge_), so _gòra_ - _gȍre_ could be an analogy towards them -- or _gòra_ - _gòre_ could be a simplification.

I probably didn't help vianie much by trying to explain how it is in theory, but there you go.


----------



## Duya

Yes, I'd pronounce it as _gòre gȍre gòrē gȍrē_ (in the _planine tamo plamte jače_ order) in my Bosnian accent (which, although with full 4-syllable+length system, does not always match the dictionary standard; whose does, anyway). 

I'd upload a recording to Forvo.com or similar, but it's kind of awkward for me to do... (long story). I'll try to see if I can do it...


----------



## swintok

Gnoj said:


> How would you say this in your language? What I know so far:
> 
> BCS: Gore gore gore gore
> Macedonian: Горите горе горат полошо / Gorite gore gorat pološo
> Bulgarian: Горите горе горят по-зле / Gorite gore gorjat po-zle (or is it по-лошо/po-lošo?)
> English: The forests up there burn worse



In Ukrainian:  Ліси на горі гірше горять.


----------



## Gergana

Yes, in Bulgarian is: _Горите горе горят по-зле_ if you're using _"по-зле"_ - there has to be a comparison: ... _по-зле *от*_ ... нещо.


----------

